# scoring



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Are you guys up to date with the new scoring for sanifaa bowhunter if not pm me and I can either forward it or post it here

Marius


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Will you send it to me please (or maybe better, post it here)

Thanks

Johann


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Post it please
I shot a 424 at Mpumalanga this weekend

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Unfortunately I dont have it at home but will post it tomorrow.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Dear SANIFAA Provincial representatives and Council members,

Regarding the BH Unmarked distance tournaments.
From 2006 to 2007 the archers who shoot mostly Bowhunter unmarked distance rounds asked that we change the format of the BH round in favour of a Smaller Kill zone. We discussed this option and decided to see what happens at the World BH Champs mid last year. At the WBHC07, the 3D animal round was shot using the precision/smaller kill zone as a scoring area.

We briefly discussed this format at the 2006 congress where the BH 
Vice-President raised the point, but did not pursue the proposal 
again at the 2007 congress meeting. However, it was generally 
accepted that we would eventually change. We could obviously not 
change the targets and format half way through the 2007 BH cycle and 
had to wait till after the BH Nationals held in December. 

Start/Change date:
My proposal is therefore, that starting immediately with the Mpumalanga BH Champs on the 26th Jan 08, we change over to using a Smaller Kill zone as a scoring area.

3D and 2D Targets
The 3D targets already have the smaller Kill zone which we have not 
used before, but the 2D paper targets do not have an additional zone. 
Until such time that the printers can update the 2D targets, we will 
have to draw the circle/smaller kill zone onto the 2D targets.

In order to standardise this, we will make the new kill zone the same size as that used for the 'spot' on the field targets and it will be placed in the exact centre of the old larger kill zone.
Group 4 targets will have a new 4cm kill zone as per the 20cm 'bunny' field target.
Group 3 targets will have a new 7cm kill zone as per the 35cm field target.
Group 2 targets will have a new 10cm kill zone as per the 50cm field target
Group 1 targets will have a new 13cm kill zone as per the 65cm field target.

Scoring, Qualifying scores and records

Scoring will be revised to count:

* 10 points for the new smaller kill zone, now called the KILL Zone
* 8 points for the larger/old kill zone and, now called the VITAL Zone
* 5 for a wound area as before and still called the WOUND Zone

Qualifying scores for Provincial and National colour will have to be revised and will, at soonest, only be possible at the Congress meeting late this year. Naturally records set will also be replaced with scores from the new format.

The way forward
Below is a diagram that indicates how the new kill zones will fit into the old, for each group - so that we are all clear on how targets will be adjusted. 

* I will send a 'template' to each Provincial rep. to assist in drawing the new circles. The Circle is first drawn with a ' white pen ' example a 'TYPEX correction fluid pen' and then a thin Black ink line onto this circle - so that on black parts of the target the scoring line is visible.
* It will be the Province's responsibility to ensure all 2D targets are correctly marked for each event held in that province. We will try to get the printers to make the changes asap so that this manual step won't last too long.

What you need to do ASAP - BEFORE 16 JAN 08:
1) Agree by return e-mail that you accept this change. 
2) Give me the Postal address to which I will send your Provinces 'template' for drawing new circles.

Thanks and best regards

JP de Villiers

SANIFAA PRESIDENT


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks Marius


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*2d3d*



mogodu said:


> Post it please
> I shot a 424 at Mpumalanga this weekend
> 
> Groete
> Stefan


Wat was fout?Hoe het die ander manne gevaar,Walter het silwer gekry
Philip


----------

